# Webmin downgrade?

## eXess

Hi all, 

For some time now, I'm seeing this line:

```
#emerge -up world

[ebuild     UD] app-admin/webmin-1.160 [1.170] 
```

I know sometimes packages need to be downgraded, but I don't really see why this time. Actually I love the new config file backup module and other improvements. What do you think, should I downgrade at all? And if not, how could I tell portage NOT to remind me again about downgrading Webmin? 

Thanks in advance...

----------

## jkt

did you use `ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge webmin` command for instaling webmin?

----------

## eXess

Errr... no... Actually though I was somewhat suspicious that you actually could pass out variables to emerge, I had never worried about that. Now the question is: what does this one do and how should I re-emerge using it, if necessary? 

PS: And btw, other interesting features, like a way to tell the package what the destination directory is (especially interesting in the case of web apps)?

 :Wink: 

----------

## jkt

No, don't do it, it is a bad way(tm). Using `ACCEPT_KEYWORDS emerge ...` is not a good idea as it could cause (among other, more nasty things  :Smile: ) these mysterious downgrades.

I'll suggest you to read portage documentation, it's available as part of Gentoo Handbook, http://www.gentoo.org/doc

----------

## eXess

Erm... ok. BUT I didn't use fancy ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ans still it offers me to downgrade. So back tu my first question: what should I do in order to restore the situation? Any idea?  :Smile: 

----------

## jkt

well, if you're sure that you have installed webmin in traditional way, not with `emerge /usr/portage/path-to-ebuild`, that version moved from x86 to ~x86. That should have a reason and is probably documented somewhere, for example in /usr/portage/app-admin/webmin/ChangeLog

However, if you want just to leave current state as-is, you can add "=app-admin/webmin-1.170 ~x86" to /etc/portage/package.keywords (not completely sure about the syntax, consult the before-mentioned documentation for details, especially if you want to know what these command/files/hacks mean).

----------

## eXess

Sorry but I've got NO /etc/portage/package.keywords file. Actually /etc/portage/ is totally empty (apart from 1 empty dir). I had looked at the changeLog already, nothing enlighting is in it. I wrote to Jeremy (package maintainer) in order to have more info... Hope I will  :Wink: 

----------

## jkt

You'll have to create that file (maybe also directory) manually, no problem with that. These files are not needed for normal operation, they are just kind of "tweaks" to portage.

----------

